# When's your first show of the season?



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

So when does everyone's show season start? Mine starts April 20. I'm so excited, I can't wait!!! It's my first time ever.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

THIS SATURDAY!! Unfortunately this week has had severe storms and major flooding and even more for today.  so we'll see if it stil happens! Even if not, there's a show the next 3 weekends and then 2 weeks of A shows after that. You may not see much of me until May....


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

We started showing in late Janurary. Today will be our eighth so far of the season.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

hunterequlover781 said:


> We started showing in late Janurary. Today will be our eighth so far of the season.


January?! Wow, you must be some place nice and toasty.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

well, as soon as I get a horse, I will probably start as soon as we are ready!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I already started mine in February.
It was really cold.


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine starts next Sunday. I'm so excited ^^


----------



## heelsdown88 (Apr 7, 2008)

My first show/combined test for the year and ever was Sat!. I entered the at the very, very lowest level, introductory. It was a combined test with dressage and some very remedial jumping for beginners like me! It was a fun day watching all the more advanced riders compete and learning about the competition in general.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Iv had a few schools and comps already. My next show is this weekend


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

How did everyone do??? 


I have a show this weekend but my only goal is to get over the jumps. I'll be showing a very green jumper with a reputation of being a bit of a nutcase at shows... If I can just get around a course I will be happy!


----------



## mygoldfish (Mar 18, 2008)

my first show (of the season) is TOMORROW! hahahaha i'm so excited.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

blossom856 said:


> hunterequlover781 said:
> 
> 
> > We started showing in late Janurary. Today will be our eighth so far of the season.
> ...


Georgia. It was freezing cold. You gotta love winter shows. lol


----------



## Chenalie (Apr 25, 2008)

The first show of the season for my barn is June 8th.
It'll also be MY first show!
:'D


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Chenalie said:


> The first show of the season for my barn is June 8th.
> It'll also be MY first show!
> :'D


Hey me too! First show ever for my horse and I...June 8th! I still need to find a truck & trailer to rent! Eeek!! 

I don't even care about how we do in the classes, I'm more concerned about getting him braided right and driving a trailer!! :shock:


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I cant wait till mine starts...although now im having problems with my horse and we couldnt even do the practise test so now im worried. Our first show was suppose to be may 4th but were not going anymore.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Well Glory and I have our first show together on the weekend. It's her first foal show, so could be a little bit daunting for her, but I'm sure she'll be a little trooper!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My first weekend OFF showing is this weekend!  I have a 2 week break and it starts up again....


----------

